# Bathtub Demo (pic)



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey all,

Excuse me if this has already been covered but I didn't find anything posted.

As you can see by the attached photo, it is time to upgrade my bathtub... and the whole bathroom for that matter. Is it safe to say that this is a cast iron tub and if so, what is best method of removing it? Any tips such as drilling holes? It seems a sledge will not do it but maybe I am not hitting it hard enough. Or should I just pick up a package of sawzall blades and go to town?

Thank you
Jelly


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

update:

I am hitting the inside front of the tub so hard that tiles are falling off the wall... but still not breaking in the tub. 

Beginning to think this might be steel and not cast iron?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

First of all--remove the overflow and drain ring---That'll tell you if the tub is iron or steel--
Next remove the tile and wall behind it---If you don't you will damage the house.

Breaking a tub takes a series of hard thumps--Not full strength blows---Often 10 or 15 nice solid thumps in the same place will be needed before the tub cracks--

Once a crack starts thump the crack and it will grow.--

Don't get brutal--nice firm thumps----Goggles and long sleeves --gloves That's thin glass you are smashing and eye balls are nice to keep intact.---Mike---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Also---start lower--the iron is very thick at the top and as it curves around the bottom---


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's a cast iron tub. Unless you want to replace the toilet, get that out of the way.
Get safety glasses and whack the crap out of the tub.
As Mike said, hit it at the base to start, but only after you disconnect the plumbing.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Good to know its iron and not steel... just saved me a ton of time.

The tile was set on 1/2" plywood, not backer board. Before I start whacking the tub, should I cut 5" up from the tub around the walls to make it easier to get the tub out?

Would you replace the plywood with backer board and start from scratch or just leave the plywood and sand the old thinset down to create a level surface for the new tile?

Thank you.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Definitely remove the plywood and replace with backerboard,


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like the install of tiles onto the plywood made removing the tiles easy. That has to be a plus.


----------

